# Richard Robbins has passed away



## KenOC

"Richard Robbins, the US composer who scored such Merchant Ivory films as A Room with a View, Howards End and The Remains of the Day, has died aged 71."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-20310059


----------

